# Lots of questions!!



## Mr&MrsE (May 14, 2008)

Hi all hope you can help with our many questions!! Me, hubby, our little 20 month old and brother in law and wife and kids are hoping to move out to Cyprus this year together not quite sure which area yet. We got married there last year and fell in love with everything about Cyprus. We visited twice last year and are coming again in just over 2 weeks to have a research holiday!! Lots of questions so here we go:
1. How easy is it to open a bank account
2. What are the maternity services like
3. Any nursing assistant jobs in hospitals
4. Healthcare costs
5. How easy is it to get visas
6. How much is a 4 bed property to rent
We know Paphos, Peyia and Coral Bay well, we are staying in Limassol when we come in June, we would really appreciate it if anyone could take time out to maybe meet up with us for any advice please?
Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,
I'l ltry to answer your questions in the order you have put them.

1. Opening a bank is simple. Just go into any branch and you will find them very helpful.
2. Maternity services far outstrip anything currently in the UK but they are not totally free. You would have to pay a contribution unless you have private health insurance(which I would advise)
3 Sorry dont knowthe answer to this one.
4 Going back to number 2, I would advise private healthcare insurance.
It depends on the level of cover you want but for a family you could get cover from around 600-700 Sterling per year.
5. Visas are no longer required if you are EU citizens.
6. Cost of rental depends very much on the area but would probably be around 800-900 euros per month.
You can contact me via our website and my husband and I will be happy to meet up with you for a coffee and chat. Hopefully we can help you with some of your queries.
Regards 
Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, MR&MRS You will find some of these Q&A on link below. all the best enjoy your trip in June


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Mr and Mrs
Im working as a nurse in Cyprus, my husband and i have been here for 15 months and we live in the lovely village of pissouri. I can help you with all your questions about working as a nurse as i am working here in Limassol as a nurse. you can email me and when you come over we could meet up for a chat. 
take care. Amanda


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again, 
If you work as a nurse here in cyprus then after 6 months you get free medical cover and you then only pay 50% for the rest of your family.


----------



## Mr&MrsE (May 14, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hi thanks for all of your replies. You've all been really helpful and its kind of you to offer to meet us i'll e-mail you to arrange it. We'll be arriving 2nd of June and were all really looking forward to returning back to the island and planning our move!

Amanda - is there many vacancies for health care assistants at the moment? I have 5 years experience working in a hospital, most of my experience has been in a maternity unit looking after antenatal and postnatal patients. 
Thanks again this is a great site.

Liz & Alun


----------



## kitrscorer (May 16, 2008)

*nursing*

hi, seen ure advise to someone else and thought u mite b able to help me. im in cyprus and after my husband leaves the military we hope to live here. how or where do i register so that i can work.:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kitrscorer said:


> hi, seen ure advise to someone else and thought u mite b able to help me. im in cyprus and after my husband leaves the military we hope to live here. how or where do i register so that i can work.:



If you are an EU citizen you do not need to register to be able to work here.
You will need to apply for a residents permit if you intend to live here but that is just a formality these days and is not a pre-requisite to being able to work here.


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again
I know of two hospitals in Limassol who are desperate for nurses. If you would like me to help you then just contact me and i will tell you what you need to get registered as a nurse here, as its a must or they wont allow you to work. 
take care


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Veronica
Sorry to disagree with you, but to work as a nurse here you have to contact the ministry of Health in Nicosia and give them all the neccessary paper work to get registered. They have a good web site with all this information on it.
Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry I thought she meant working generally didnt realise she meant in nursing.
To work here generally EU citizens dont need to register


----------



## Mr&MrsE (May 14, 2008)

Hi Amandabev
Thanks for your reply i've sent you a message via your guestbook I hope i've done it right if not please let me know! Were counting down the days now till were back in Cyprus!!


----------



## amandabev (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry i didnt get your message, try email 
[email protected]


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

*help!*



amandabev said:


> Hi Mr and Mrs
> Im working as a nurse in Cyprus, my husband and i have been here for 15 months and we live in the lovely village of pissouri. I can help you with all your questions about working as a nurse as i am working here in Limassol as a nurse. you can email me and when you come over we could meet up for a chat.
> take care. Amanda


This is such a weird way to get hold of you but didn't know how else to!!!. Apologies. Saw this thread which is a bit old now but your info is exactly what I'm looking for. My husband and I are hopefully moving out in June and I will need work as a RGN level I as he has a job already. Also looking to live in Pissouri or mandria - viewing next week. Any info on hospitals, clinics etc would be brilliant. I am currently a CCU nurse in the UK. thanks in anticipation


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Would love to be in touch with you re your nursing career. I have loads of questions and am moving out (hopefully) in June. Hope you read this...


----------

